
Music Ngram Viewer - th0ma5
http://www.peachnote.com/info.html
======
andrewcooke
so it should be possible to do the musical equivalent of nonsense texts, where
you start with some pattern and piece together fragments using n-grams to find
common following phrases. has anyone done this yet?

text equivalent described here -
[http://www.decontextualize.com/teaching/dwwp/topics-n-
grams-...](http://www.decontextualize.com/teaching/dwwp/topics-n-grams-and-
markov-chains/) (or
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/10/02/sarah_palin_intervie...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/10/02/sarah_palin_interview_generator/))

[searching around i found various interesting, related reports of work
(<http://peabody.sapp.org/class/dmp2/lab/markov1/>;
<https://ccrma.stanford.edu/~jacobliu/254report/>), but nothing using this
corpus.]

~~~
_delirium
David Cope experimented with Markov-chain-style generation of Bach pieces in
the '80s, but he ended up switching to other models, like augmented transition
networks (ATNs), because he wanted more global coherence, rather than locally
coherent but wandering/aimless pieces.

He eventually ended up with a more complex system, EMI, that generates pieces
in the style of around 100 composers, some of which have passed the "musical
Turing test" in that scholars of the composer in question thought it might've
been a genuine work.

There's a lot of pretty interesting experimentation with just about every
possible generative grammar by other researchers, though, from Markov models
to HMMs, context-free grammars, L-systems, cellular automata, etc. This 2009
book has a pretty good overview of what people have done, though it's
textbook-priced:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/3211999159/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/3211999159/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=abxxm-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399373&creativeASIN=3211999159)

~~~
jmmcd
Yeah and there's a lot more out there

[http://www.amazon.com/Art-Artificial-Evolution-
Evolutionary-...](http://www.amazon.com/Art-Artificial-Evolution-Evolutionary-
Computing/dp/3540728767/) (about graphics as well as music)

------
raphman
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3203340>

